# Specialized Saddle fitting?? Sliding backwards



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all! 
So my new specialized Eurolight just came in and even with the breastcollar still slipped back. I tried this exact saddle (except with western rigging not dressage rigging) and it fit great on a 25 miler. So where do I add the shims to stop it from sliding back? Do I need to move the pads in or out??

Thanks!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

It may be too wide. You can try moving the entire fitting pads up towards the gullet around an inch each.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you buy it from Shelby ? she will probably be at VA highlands. Usually she sets up a booth and helps people get them adjusted.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Last time I spoke with her she said she's doing biltmore hope for horses but not VA Highlands. . 

I'm still debating doing highlands...it's a long drive!! And I don't have a partner for a ride and tie. Maybe an LD would be good though. You going?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no my sister is having a family reunion that weekend, figured it might be a good place to meet chicks , 
Just got a new horse , will stick to flat lands for awhile. I honestly dont get alot of enjoyment out of trying to make time going straight up and straight down all day. Will probably look at Sandhills in the fall, maybe skymount.


----------

